# Piper L-4 Cub



## Pong (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi all!

These are my latest profiles of Piper L-4 Cub reconnaissance planes used in WWII.

L-4 used in North Africa and Italy.








And an L-4 used in D-Day. The only changes are the stripes, tweaked the weathering a bit and addition of grass.






Hope you guys like them.

-Arlo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2009)

Very nice Arlo, another one of the unsung heros of the war.


----------



## atconley (Jun 4, 2014)

Pong said:


> Hi all!
> 
> These are my latest profiles of Piper L-4 Cub reconnaissance planes used in WWII.
> 
> L-4 used in North Africa and Italy.



Nice image!

I've been looking into the possibility that L-4s used Gozo, Malta as a fuel stop on their journey from N. Africa to Sicily. Any chance you have a reference that would show this?

Thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 8, 2014)

It is needing some tlc: Prop is not right , Engine slam dunked on profile, canopy need work etc..


----------

